# New frontend for Android: ACUI



## ACUI_Android

Hi,
We worked on this project for months and since we're almost ready to launch the first beta on the PlayStore I think that it's time to share some info around the web and not only on our community.
ACUI is a set of four apps: ACUI Key&Touch, ACUI Touch (and ACUI Touch with material) and ACUI Base (which include three different themes), designed to best improve your Android experience in your car.


ACUI Key&Touch Video
ACUI Material Video
ACUI Touch Video 
ACUI Base Video


Together with these UI app we will release also two very simple and easy apps that will allow you to share your GPS connection from your phone to another android device. 


But ACUI is not just software. We will open a preorder sale on IndieGoGo for a couple of piece of hardware we're working on:
- a bluetooth HID controller for standard 4-Wire resistive touchscreen (price around 80$)
- a custom controller (price around 50$)
Every single $ for both the IndieGoGo campaign and the PlayStore sales will be used to produce and keep as low as possible the price of these two product, as we previously said on our Google+ Community we really want to provide you the best experience for the lowest price (if possible).


Here's the links to our site and to our Google+ Community

Home
http://plus.google.com/communities/112087817837785037612


We have a list for people who are interested in a full list of feature available now for the first release of ACUI. Note that our A2DP feature will be available as soon as possible (the base code is almost ready).



> - Full AppDrawer
> 
> - Six shortcut for third party app in the main screen (this feature is not available in ACUI Key&Touch)
> 
> - Send eMail
> - Send SMS
> - Read Inbox SMS
> - Read Sent SMS
> - Make a Call
> - Check last outgoing call
> - Check last received call
> - Check last missed call
> - Internet browser (will open an external app**)
> 
> - Music player
> - Control and get info from GooglePlayMusic
> - Play Video (will open an external app**)
> - Image Gallery (will open an external app**)
> 
> - Navigation (will open an external app)
> - Sygic, Waze, GoogleMaps, TomTom integration
> - 5 Day weather info
> 
> - Lap timer
> - 0-100Km/h (0-60MPH)
> 
> - Toggle Bluetooth
> - Get list of paired devices (In the future releases you will be able to search for new devices, connect to device, disconnect to device and everything you are able to do with the standard bluetooth settings)
> 
> - Toggle Wi-Fi
> - Open Android Wi-Fi Settings
> 
> - Backlight Settings (Max, Min, -/+)
> 
> 
> 
> ** This feature will open an external app but we will develop and internal solution in the future releases


----------



## ACUI_Android

Hi Guys!
ACUI has been released on the PlayStore *here's the link to download it*.


----------



## quality_sound

Im not even an Android fan and I like this. Prices are really good too. I'd use it if I used Android. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku

It does look good, I got fed up with front ends that were available for my Nexus a while back and put my own together in the end. I need to tweak it some more (make it more generic if that makes sense). 

Nice to see more options though, I may give this a try at some point.


----------



## Ultimateherts

I don't see any eq/crossover/ta settings!


----------



## mfenske

Dumb question-FLAC audio support?


----------



## JayinMI

From what I've read, it uses either Google Music Player or it's built in player. It looks like the built in player is minimalistic. You can set it up to launch an external app if you have one the plays Flac. I know on my Tablet (Galaxy Tab Pro 8.4) the stock audio player supports FLAC, so I could use it to play FLAC audio. 

Jay


----------



## ACUI_Android

Just a little news.
We have almost done with the development of both ACUI A2DP feature (which will be available for every version of ACUI) and ACUI A2DP hardware. You will be able to read sms, make calls, answer call, send sms and a lot more!


----------



## eviling

Ultimateherts said:


> I don't see any eq/crossover/ta settings!


friend you're barking up the wrong tree. these guys have no idea what that even means.


this is an awsome front end though, looks like it supports text message passs through whitch is awsome. not many stock cars even do that yet.


----------



## Ultimateherts

eviling said:


> friend you're barking up the wrong tree. these guys have no idea what that even means.


Isn't this Diyma.com? I thought that is what we are all about!


----------



## JayinMI

This part is a carPC forum, so as far as that goes, it's appropriate.
Besides, who isn't running some sort of outboard processing anyway?
Also, since you'd get 2 channel output at best, how would you control crossovers or TA?
I'm sure there's a EQ app out there that would at least allow tailoring of the sound.

Jay


----------



## JayinMI

ACUI_Android said:


> Just a little news.
> We have almost done with the development of both ACUI A2DP feature (which will be available for every version of ACUI) and ACUI A2DP hardware. You will be able to read sms, make calls, answer call, send sms and a lot more!


Will the tablet need to have phone capabilities? Mine is no 4G (only WiFi) and that's the biggest thing I'm on the fence about. I don't want to have to use a BT earpiece to make and receive calls.

Jay


----------



## Thumper26

you could also use a bluetooth speaker that clips on your visor. they have some with integrated dial and hang up buttons so you can make calls from them too.


----------



## naiku

Thumper26 said:


> you could also use a bluetooth speaker that clips on your visor. they have some with integrated dial and hang up buttons so you can make calls from them too.


This is what I use, my Nexus handles text messaging/phone calls via Bluetooth but I have the phone audio routed to a bluetooth speaker. Something to do with the Nexus BT stack not letting me pass through the phone audio to the car speakers. It works fine though, just a little frustrating having to have the BT speaker.


----------



## JayinMI

That might be enough for me to scrap the whole idea. But it look like if I use a Sony radio with AppRemote, I can answer calls via the tablet, and they'd be handled my the Sony's BT portion. But I may not go that route. I dunno yet. If ACUI can communicate with my phone via BT or WIFI and allow audio to pass through that'd be great. I don't want to have to pause what I'm listening, manually answer the phone and use an external BT device to handle phone calls.

Jay


----------



## Ultimateherts

JayinMI said:


> That might be enough for me to scrap the whole idea. But it look like if I use a Sony radio with AppRemote, I can answer calls via the tablet, and they'd be handled my the Sony's BT portion. But I may not go that route. I dunno yet. If ACUI can communicate with my phone via BT or WIFI and allow audio to pass through that'd be great. I don't want to have to pause what I'm listening, manually answer the phone and use an external BT device to handle phone calls.
> 
> Jay


I believe in Windows 7 you can do this! You just install the driver for your phone and it acts exactly as you described.


----------



## naiku

JayinMI said:


> If ACUI can communicate with my phone via BT or WIFI and allow audio to pass through that'd be great. I don't want to have to pause what I'm listening, manually answer the phone and use an external BT device to handle phone calls.


I am not sure if the newer Nexus (or other tablets) can pass through the audio, but my 2012 version does not. It does everything else you describe though, all I have to do is hit the answer call button on the screen. 

Phone rings and the phone ringer comes through speakers, I hit the screen to answer (or reject) the call and music gets paused. Phone audio goes via the BT speaker, when I hit the screen to hang up the music resumes. 

Now, I also don't know if someone ever got around that limitation with the 2012 Nexus as I have not looked into it for a while.


----------



## ACUI_Android

The A2DP code is ready and working like a charm. We will record a video really soon.
The first proto of our bluetooth adapter is ready too. There was some noise but we managed to reduce it at 90%, I think that we will manage to completely reduce it. To use this module you will only need of just one aux input in your car. The module will be connected to the aux input. The tablet with ACUI will be connected to the module via AUX cable and the phone will be connected to both the bluetooth module and to the tablet with ACUI installed. The module will also allow you to have one extra AUX input in this way you won't have to unplug the module everytime you want to plug another MP3 player or whatever you want.
After that you WON'T need to touch your phone anymore. You will be able to answer/reject a call, access out/in/missed calls, send and read SMS (using both android keyboard and your voice), access to phone contact list, create a new contact and listen to the music stored in the phone.
New feature will be added in the future.
Please note that this feature will be absolutely FREE if you have ACUI Key&Touch, ACUI Material or ACUI Touch.


For people who want a better control on music: when our A2DP update will be released we will start to work on a very professional music player for ACUI.




JayinMI said:


> Will the tablet need to have phone capabilities? Mine is no 4G (only WiFi) and that's the biggest thing I'm on the fence about. I don't want to have to use a BT earpiece to make and receive calls.
> 
> Jay


To use our A2DP feature your tablet WON'T need to have a 3G/4G connection.


----------



## JayinMI

Will it pass the phone audio to the tablet? If I do the tablet install, it will likely be my only head unit. I will not be running an additional HU. 

Jay


----------



## ACUI_Android

We're currently designing our PowerAmp integration and I really think that you all will be AMAZED by our results!



JayinMI said:


> Will it pass the phone audio to the tablet? If I do the tablet install, it will likely be my only head unit. I will not be running an additional HU.
> 
> Jay


It will pass the phone audio to your amplifier.


----------



## matdotcom2000

Is there any way to control it with a wired remote?


----------



## ACUI_Android

Here's a first teaser of the upcoming A2DP feature








matdotcom2000 said:


> Is there any way to control it with a wired remote?


Sure,
Here's a teaser of ACUI controlled via hardware controller


----------



## ACUI_Android

It's been a while since our last update.
As you may know our main job is in game industry, this was the month of the E3 and we had a LOT of things to do but don't worry WE'RE NOT DEAD!
We're working really hard on ACUI and since Kickstarter recently arrived here in Italy our A2DP module campaign could go really well.
We will start the campaign as soon as the next (HUGE) update will be available in the PlayStore.
Thank you so much guys for been so patient and for following us ﻿


----------



## Donanon

Basic question here. 

Say I want to use ACUI with my Galaxy Tab Pro 8.4 as my in car device to control my Mini-DSP based system with media files stored on a small hard drive.

Would I use a USB Hub to connect the Tab Pro to the hard drive, DSP and Tab Pro charging source?

Power - USB Hub - Power to Tab Pro 8.4 and Hard Drive 
| _ Media Files from Hard Drive through USB Hub to Tab Pro
| _ Signal from Tab Pro through USB Hub to Mini DSP 2X8 

In this scenario I would use the USB Hub to supply power/recharge power from a power supply to the system and to deliver media files from the hard drive to the Tab Pro and thence to the DSP.

Mini-DSP offers an Android application that allows DSP control directly from the tablet so if the above set up could be made to work this would be great.


D.


----------

